# Canon Loyalty Program Prices



## killswitch (Feb 14, 2015)

How does the Canon Loyalty Program work? I contacted Canon Support in regard to a camera body that is exhibiting hardware malfunction (most likely) and they gave me the option to get in touch with Canon Loyalty Program (CLP) to replace the camera. When I called them, the representative on the phone was giving me prices that are on the Refurbished Camera page. If the CLP prices are exactly the same as what is on the refurb page then I can just buy right off that refurb page myself. Why bother with CLP then? I was under the impression CLP gets you a better value for trading in your non-working body for a working body of the same make. Can somebody share their experience with how this CLP works? Thanks.

Edit: At the time of the call I think the Refurb bodies were on 15% or 30% discount.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 15, 2015)

Ididn´t know of any loyalty program, beyond CPS. How did you get into this program and where?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 16, 2015)

killswitch said:


> How does the Canon Loyalty Program work? I contacted Canon Support in regard to a camera body that is exhibiting hardware malfunction (most likely) and they gave me the option to get in touch with Canon Loyalty Program (CLP) to replace the camera. When I called them, the representative on the phone was giving me prices that are on the Refurbished Camera page. If the CLP prices are exactly the same as what is on the refurb page then I can just buy right off that refurb page myself. Why bother with CLP then? I was under the impression CLP gets you a better value for trading in your non-working body for a working body of the same make. Can somebody share their experience with how this CLP works? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: At the time of the call I think the Refurb bodies were on 15% or 30% discount.


I believe the price is a discount of normal refurb prices. If the refurbs were on sale at the time, then the prices might have been the same. Search the forum, I know I've seen posts on this before.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2015)

killswitch said:


> How does the Canon Loyalty Program work? I contacted Canon Support in regard to a camera body that is exhibiting hardware malfunction (most likely) and they gave me the option to get in touch with Canon Loyalty Program (CLP) to replace the camera. When I called them, the representative on the phone was giving me prices that are on the Refurbished Camera page. If the CLP prices are exactly the same as what is on the refurb page then I can just buy right off that refurb page myself. Why bother with CLP then? I was under the impression CLP gets you a better value for trading in your non-working body for a working body of the same make. Can somebody share their experience with how this CLP works? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: At the time of the call I think the Refurb bodies were on 15% or 30% discount.


The CLP discounts from the regular refurb prices, so the sale prices and refurb prices are the same. However, the desirable cameras may run out of stock during the sales, and when they are in stock again, you can buy them for the discount. You may be able to get discounts on the 5D MK III, which is often not discounted for the sales.

You do need to know the value of a camera, the refurb prices are sometimes higher than buying a new lens or camera body from a kit.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 20, 2015)

Certain bodies are on 10% discount, like 6D and 5D III. So for those, a sale gives better prices (usually 15%, I have never heard 30% on an FF body).
For other bodies, CLP gives 20% discount, which makes that a better deal. Also, CLP always ships free.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry to dredge up another old thread - but I just called Canon regarding CLP and they had this to say: 

The CLP is camera for camera, lens for lens etc... in other words, you can get a discount on a camera if you send in a camera, and lens for a lens... 

What was more surprising based on others' notes here: they said it was $20 off, not 20% (or some other % off).. anyone have any other experience to indicate otherwise, or did I not use the right secret pass-phrase? 

I had been offered the CLP as an alternative when my G1X had issues of having a stuck aperture, but opted to have it repaired instead. I was talking now with them about using an old powershot that I had and possibly an older lens I had laying around unused to try to get a better discount on the refurbs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Sorry to dredge up another old thread - but I just called Canon regarding CLP and they had this to say:
> 
> The CLP is camera for camera, lens for lens etc... in other words, you can get a discount on a camera if you send in a camera, and lens for a lens...
> 
> ...



They changed the program some time ago, its pretty much worthless now.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 4, 2016)

My 24-105 F4 has a front scratched element. Repair is about $500 from Canon. I declined. When my lens arrived back home there was a loyalty program flyer with it. I called and it was in fact a $20 dollar discount off purchasing a refurb lens.


----------



## weddingsnapper (Aug 6, 2016)

Be careful - if you have bought your gear overseas, it apparently doesn't qualify for CPS.


----------

